# Background Music



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 17, 2011)

Music has become so common in people's everyday lives today that one could almost say it is an essential component of their reality. Not only do we hear background music in movies and television shows, our modern society is more and more transforming into a music box, where music is nearly inescapable.
As I see the situation, people dislike the true, considerably quiet reality of God's universe, where there is no constant background music around them. To an average unbeliever, music is almost as essential a motivation to keep him living as the Word of God is to a believer. Neither can breathe without their life-giving water. That's basically how serious music has become for many today.

Now my question is:
*Is adding background music to a real event (speech, sermon, exercise, etc.), as a means of emphasis, appropriate?*
(Take for example any sermon from YouTube that has an additional background music in it. Another example: listening _pure_ music while jogging.)


----------



## Skyler (Feb 17, 2011)

Samuel, man didn't create music. God did. We are supposed to transform the quiet reality of the universe into one that is filled with songs of praise to Him. In Heaven, that is exactly what we will be doing.

As far as background music goes, appropriate background music can serve to reinforce the message being presented. You'd have to judge it on a case-by-case basis, though; I don't think there's any universal rule that says "X subjects should be accompanied by background music of Y genre, while Z subjects should not be accompanied by background music".

I don't think there's a moral problem with it if that's what you're saying. God loves music and he created us to love it and be susceptible to its power as well.


----------



## Philip (Feb 17, 2011)

If God is not a God of music, then why did he create birds and whales and their songs? If reverence is found exclusively in silence, then why did Christ say that if his disciples did not sing, then the rocks would cry out?


----------



## puritan628 (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree that we are inundated with sensory stimuli, from sound, smells, visual images. I also agree that for many people the presence of sound seems to act like a lifeline to sanity. I've often thought that one of the multitude of reasons many people are not concerned with things spiritual is because they rarely, if ever, spend quiet moments reflecting on things like the beauty of God in nature or the condition of one's own soul. Consider: We even have radios that can accompany us into the shower!

In answer to your question,


InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Is adding background music to a real event (speech, sermon, exercise, etc.), as a means of emphasis, appropriate?


, it would seem to depend upon the specific event and the people involved. The perspective for my own particular congregation is that no, we don't "enhance" the sermon in any way. The pastor is called upon to use effective speech techniques (aka homiletic techniques). But even then, does the use of visual slides distract some from receiving the intended message?

On the other hand, when the elder prays after the sermon, there is very light piano music playing in the background, with which we transition to singing Doxology, followed by a benediction. I guess it really depends upon the time, place, and most especially the people involved. But the consideration of these things is the responsibility of the pastor and elders.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 17, 2011)

Take a walk through the forest some time and listen to the background music.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 17, 2011)

Skyler said:


> Take a walk through the forest some time and listen to the background music.


 
But that's a real event. The music is not added there, at least by men.

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------

Imagine yourself in a movie where the _man-made _background music changes as the context changes. That's what I'm afraid this world is little by little reaching to.


----------



## TimV (Feb 17, 2011)

Birds are real but men aren't? David's harp calmed Saul. I have the radio on all day when I drive. Specifically Siruis, which at 5 bucks a month gives me the 99percent secular music I like without any commercial interruptions. And during aerobics, I probably wouldn't take the class if there wasn't loud music with a beat easy to follow.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't know that there is a problem with listening to music while you exercise, drive, do data entry, etc., etc. I'm listening to Cecilia Bartoli right now, in fact. There is a legitimate place for using music to aid concentration. But having our lives run on a perpetual soundtrack is not ideal, and I do wish that public spaces would stop blaring music or cheap excuses for it. Music can become a substitute for reflection (Christian music as much as anything else), the next song preventing any consideration of what was previously heard, and the perpetual distraction of a varied playlist effectually hindering any profundity. And music should not always be simply background noise, a way of blocking out other sounds, or a distraction from other things: some of it should sometimes should be attended to and thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 17, 2011)

Samuel: I'm still not sure I understand. Is there a particular Scripture you were thinking of relating to this?


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 17, 2011)

Skyler said:


> Samuel: I'm still not sure I understand. Is there a particular Scripture you were thinking of relating to this?


 
Not actually. My concern is simply that people today apparently cannot cope with their lives without music. You have to thrust it everywhere. Do you think church services would be better off if there was a constant background music going on?

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------

I'm more curious to know HOW exactly we can use music to aid our purposes in cases like preaching or exercising. I think music is _most of the time_ rather a distraction than an aid. So I'm not saying it cannot be used beneficially. I'm just wondering if it can be used so in _all_ places in our lives.


----------



## Micah Everett (Feb 17, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> My concern is simply that people today apparently cannot cope with their lives without music. You have to thrust it everywhere.



Here's a twist. I fear that the constant presence of music has rendered most people unable to listen to music carefully and attentively. As such, they are missing so much of the intricate detail and subtle beauty that is present, at least in the best music. This inability, incidentally, is why I think most college students are so averse to taking a music appreciation class--they're being told to intentionally listen to music, rather than just let it go by unnoticed and unappreciated except for some of the most fleeting and base emotional responses that are evoked by some types of music. They don't know how to listen this way, and resent being told that they should.

As for me, I usually listen to sermons or recorded Scripture reading when doing daily tasks at the computer, etc. I work with music all day--it doesn't help me to wind down at all!


----------



## Jack K (Feb 17, 2011)

Good topic.

I appreciate background music in movies and such, but prefer to do ordinary life without a soundtrack. I usually do my work without any music playing.

I find it interesting that some people today put so much background music into their lives that they have trouble coping with silence. I have an ongoing discussion with a worship leader who likes to play background music during prayers and such in church. I say it makes it hard for me to concentrate. He says he can't pray without it—too quiet.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 17, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Samuel: I'm still not sure I understand. Is there a particular Scripture you were thinking of relating to this?
> ...



I don't think so. It's one thing with, say, a movie, where you can plan ahead and pick music that lines up exactly to reinforce the words being spoken/scene being shown; with a sermon, you couldn't plan ahead to pick appropriate background music in advance. And inappropriate background music would probably be more of a distraction than helpful.



InSlaveryToChrist said:


> I'm more curious to know HOW exactly we can use music to aid our purposes in cases like preaching or exercising. I think music is _most of the time_ rather a distraction than an aid. So I'm not saying it cannot be used beneficially. I'm just wondering if it can be used so in _all_ places in our lives.


 
I don't think we can make that broad of a claim, no. There are times when music is not helpful.


----------



## Philip (Feb 17, 2011)

I generally work with a background of liturgical music from all centuries playing (currently it's the _Mass in G Minor_ by Ralph Vaughan Williams---if I were really seriously studying it would be Bach's Mass in B Minor), but it's for the purpose of overcoming writer's block (one reason why I often go to a cafe to read for or outline a paper).


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 17, 2011)

Some say listening to classical music helps people concentrate and relax. That may be true, but I see it not necessary -- there is a much better way to concentrate and relax: private prayer.


----------



## Philip (Feb 17, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Some say listening to classical music helps people concentrate and relax. That may be true, but I see it not necessary -- there is a much better way to concentrate and relax: private prayer.


 
And what's wrong with both? Can't I glorify God to classical music? Can't I appreciate the talents that He created who have composed and performed it? Is it somehow impossible for me to pray while listening to classical music?

What say ye to something of this sort?

"If Ye Love Me" by Thomas Tallis


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 17, 2011)

There's a place for both quiet and music in daily life and in church. And I agree that so many people are afraid to be left with their thoughts!

In church, I'm not sure that every "spare" moment has to be filled by music. I greatly appreciate the moments of silent prayer we have after the corporate confession. In a retail setting, I've been known to turn on my heal and leave if the music is driving me batty! At home, classical or kids learning songs make our sound scape. (Although I discovered during college that I cannot concentrate listening to classical sacred music -- my mind ends up totally occupied with the music and meaning!


----------



## Philip (Feb 17, 2011)

jwithnell said:


> Although I discovered during college that I cannot concentrate listening to classical sacred music -- my mind ends up totally occupied with the music and meaning!



That's why I listen to it in Latin and German---it would take far too much effort to translate.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 17, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Some say listening to classical music helps people concentrate and relax. That may be true, but I see it not necessary -- there is a much better way to concentrate and relax: private prayer.



Concentrating and relaxing are two different things, Samuel; if you are concentrating on a math problem, for instance, music can be helpful in preventing distraction. But it is difficult to pray and do math simultaneously, because both are mental activities that take place in the foreground. (Music can also be listened to in the foreground of your mind of course, and there's nothing wrong with that.) As far as relaxing goes, the term might be a little ambiguous because people have different ideas of what relaxing is. But if you recall that the sixth commandment requires the moderate use of recreations, you might hesitate before simply replacing music with private prayer, just as you might hesitate to replace exercise with private prayer. After all, sometimes private prayer leaves people sleepless and lame!


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 17, 2011)

When I am primarily using my mind for an activity, such as reading or praying, music is rather distracting for me. For primarily physical activities, like cleaning a room or exercising, background music is pleasant and an aid in prayer. For example, in a minute I will be setting up tables and chairs for a class here at school and I will blast some reformed rap as I do it. The lyrics aid in driving prayer topics and help me to work with a greater sense of pleasure. If someone must have background music for every activity in life, there may be good reason for them to work on accepting quiet moments as well; I don't think there is necessarily something inherently wrong with always wanting background music, but practically speaking some balance would likely be profitable.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 17, 2011)

P. F. Pugh said:


> InSlaveryToChrist said:
> 
> 
> > Some say listening to classical music helps people concentrate and relax. That may be true, but I see it not necessary -- there is a much better way to concentrate and relax: private prayer.
> ...


 
That's not _pure_ music. It has lyrics and therefore also meaning in it.


----------



## Philip (Feb 17, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> That's not pure music. It has lyrics and therefore also meaning in it.



Ah, so we're really only referring to something like the _Toccata and Fugue in D Minor BWV 565_ by Bach (written as a prelude) or something like that?

And I don't pray to relax---I pray all the time, while doing all kinds of things.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 17, 2011)

I love listening to and making music. Of course there are times when I need to be still and silent. I think too many of us fill too much of our time with sensory stimuli, whether it is the radio, tv, cell phone texting, or anything else, and it can become just a distraction from quiet time with God or really paying attention to another person. There are times when it is great to listen to music, but there's a time to turn it off.

Running with music is a topic I've contemplated before. I'm sure it is great to hear music while running, but I can't understand people who listen to music on every run. Even at road races, there are a lot of people who race with their ipods in. That seems strange to me - participating in such a corporate activity as a huge group run while isolating yourself by plugging your ears with your own music. Even in a Rock n' Roll marathon (where there are bands playing in many spots along the course) I have seen some people wearing their ipods! That is just too much for me.

As for adding background music to a sermon on YouTube, I don't see anything wrong with it as long as it is appropriate music for the message and doesn't have any lyrics (since you're supposed to be listening to the words of the sermon), but that does seem strange to add music to a full sermon and I don't see how it could really be helpful. I can definitely understand adding it to some kind of short blurb but something as long as a sermon??


----------



## Curt (Feb 17, 2011)

In some congregations, it seems that music is added for emphasis with just about every activity: prayer, offering, sermon, etc. Sometimes the pianist or organist (I guess that tells you something about me, right there) hits a chord or two in the middle of the sermon to emphasize a point - liker a musical "Amen." After a while the emphasis would seem to be on the times when there is no music. Personally, and I do not make this a matter of Biblical conviction, I prefer quiet. I like, especially in times of prayer or during a sermon, to be still and Know that he is God.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 17, 2011)

P. F. Pugh said:


> InSlaveryToChrist said:
> 
> 
> > That's not pure music. It has lyrics and therefore also meaning in it.
> ...


 
I'm not talking about just any kind of prayer, I'm talking about closet prayer, where all the noise and activity is gone, where we are shut up and naked before a holy God. But I do admit it doesn't start with relaxation, but most certainly will lead to it.


----------



## Philip (Feb 17, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> I'm not talking about just any kind of prayer, I'm talking about closet prayer, where all the noise and activity is gone, where we are shut up and naked before a holy God. But I do admit it doesn't start with relaxation, but most certainly will lead to it.



Each one has their own way of praying: some need absolute silence and solitude, others don't. My prayer time usually takes place as I'm going to sleep and waking up. The idea is that wrestling with God should exhaust me, and the peace of God gives strength. Don't go making your personal prayer practices normative.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 17, 2011)

> Sometimes the pianist or organist (I guess that tells you something about me, right there) hits a chord or two in the middle of the sermon to emphasize a point



!!! I've never heard of this. I just formed a crazy/funny picture of our primary musician (from good Dutch reformed stock) doing this during a sermon from someone who has no qualms about quickly resolving any interruptions to worship.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 17, 2011)

> Sometimes the pianist or organist (I guess that tells you something about me, right there) hits a chord or two in the middle of the sermon to emphasize a point


 
That would seem like a lame marketing tactic to me, honestly.


----------

